# What keeps you involved in field work?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to post on this and I know I'm not doing field work so no one needs to tell me this. I think Tayla would be great at it, but I just don't have the time or means to dive as far as I would have to and I know I'm never going to compete, BUT we did buy her a Dokken mallard and some mallard scent to inject in it. I've been working with her on hold and out and getting her to bring it back to me after I toss it. When I toss balls outside she will only run after them if Lily doesn't and she never brings them back to me. Well, let me tell you she is so different with her duck. I try to get her to sit still when I toss it, it's a work in progress, but she is over the top joyous when I swing it to toss and she runs like the wind after it even if Lily does to and she gets to it first or pushes Lily away in the chase and picks it up and brings it back. About the 3rd or 4 time she doesn't want to give it up, but again it is a work in progress. This is only our 1st week tossing it outside. I know it doesn't compare to field work, but in my little backyard she is chasing down a mallard just like the other dogs do and is retrieving it back and doing it with enthusiasm. So it is her joy I see in doing a little bit of what she was bred to do and my love of training her.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I enjoy it. I hunt and I hunt test. I also like to keep my own training skills sharp.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I like competition.
I enjoy being outdoors.
I love to train dogs.
FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love how much HE loves it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the training challenge.
I like being outdoors.
I like the rapport it builds between me and my dogs.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I love working as a team with the dog (It could be any dog but it is even better when it is my girls)
my family all loves this too so it is a great to do with them
I am HIGHLY competitive so I love the challenges
I love being outdoors and meeting new people at the tests and the clients that come through with their dogs
and lastly working with my pro every day I love the logistics I've been learning. I like to stand there in the field and discuss a set up and then I love to see how the dogs handle the suctions and if they run it the way we think they will or whatnot. 
I also love that every single day is something new. I wake up and training could be anywhere, the ponds, the fields, ect. Training could be drill, field, or some new concept that I've never seen before. 
So basically I'm completely smitten with it all. I swear I'm a new Christian with this stuff


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alaska.....I have been running by 'pack' in hunt tests for 25 years. You pretty much outline in your post why we do it....all of the above. I stopped running test a few years ago due to a job change, and our main dog, got very sick from hymns disease. 

I retired last year and we got a new girl, she has been working with our trainer and our first test with her is coming the first week in May.....boy am I excited to see her run....

These things are addictive....I hope to take her all the way to MH....now that would be something....like with all our dogs, she is only limited by my ability to train her and handle her....but I have been working on that...now that I actually have time....


----------

